# Nuisance dogs



## Maggy Crawford

Forgive me if this matter has been dealt with before but I wonder if anyone has some useful advice. Our Portuguese neighbours have a new dog, not a puppy anymore, who is left to wander around the street and barks at anyone coming towards it. (The Portuguese seem to use dogs instead of doorbells). I have tried talking to the neighbours, explaining that the noise is a nuisance and totally unnecessary and their reply is some nonsense like "talk to the dog not us". They seem to be totally oblivious of the noise. I have suggested they keep the dog within the property so it does not see people but to no avail. Any help would be appreciated (short of running the bloody thing over).


----------



## siobhanwf

think the latter might be the only perm solution


----------



## slave1

Hello,
First of all, they may not leave the dog free on the street. It´s against the law. They HAVE to keep him INSIDE the property.
Second; if the noice is enoying (early in the morning or late at night) you can make a complaint at the local police or GNR. (or maybe ask somebody else to intervene > presidente de junta? )

What can happen is that they get rid of the dog (throw him in the river or something like that) or trying to get some revenge if you go to complain to the police...

If they gave you such a stupid answer like they did (about talking to the dog) I think you have reason to complain too the GNR, they have a special seccion for animal abuse, and that kind of an answer + leaving the dog on the street is neglecting the dog. They are obliged to take care of him and protect him against possible dangers...

My experience says to prepare your self for revenge if you go to the police. ex.: poison your domestic animals, scratch you car, flatten your 4 tiers etc etc

I realy hope for the dog that you can resolve the problem.
Ps.: for no reason barking dogs are afraid, do they beat him?


----------



## Maggy Crawford

No they don't beat it, they just think it is amusing that he runs around and annoys people. They do not feed him or their other dog very well from what I have seen in their bowls and we did tend to feed them our bones and scraps which they devoured. Luckily we do not have any animals of our own for retaliation but I do have and electronic "zapper" which I will try out on him. He may associate the unpleasant noise with barking and learn to keep quiet. Many thanks for your suggestions. This is a small village and everyone is related so we do not want to take official action.


----------



## PedroCruz

Dear Maggy Crawford,

That problem is very commun in Portugal (noise).
We (portuguese) always think rules are made to be folowed ... by the others.

That kind of answer caractrerizes the owners: acephalouses.
Probably you would get better response from a dog, it's true.

Weel, complaining to the police may led to revenges, but, it can be solved if you have lots of friends. If you invite them (your friends) over to a tea, just to make others see you and your friends will not let 7 tolerate any harm towards you, it helps.

The 'Junta', (and city hall) may be implicated on this, as someone sugested, but it takes ages.
I know there are some noises that only dogs may hear, try to make him going wild in the night, and they'll taste some of their onw medicine.
Other possibility is to make a complain with your neighbours.

Some consider ok to poison the dog, as I'm an animal lover, don't know about that, but: I love my peace, above any animal.
It's a mess try to negociate with apes!

Good luck on the task.
Cheeers


Pedro Cruz


----------



## Waterdog

Given my nome de plume I feel bound to respond. 

Unlike my friends in Portugal, here in the UK we are closely controlled but still the 'umans can't stop us barking!

If you give us extra rations you are sending a mixed message & we will bark with excitement when we see you & maybe invade your property, which is part of our territory.

We might even leave you a little present!

Seriously, your only solutions are to either totally ignore us, or get one of those whistles (silent to you) which we understand as a message to, "STOP BARKING".

Paws for thought: if you complain to the authorities, what do you expect them to do?


----------



## wink

Invite over a party of hunters, get them very drunk, send them out into the garden and lock yourself inside. When the dog barks they will probably shoot it and if the neighbours come out to complain they will probably shoot them also - problem with dog & neighbours solved!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

wink said:


> Invite over a party of hunters, get them very drunk, send them out into the garden and lock yourself inside. When the dog barks they will probably shoot it and if the neighbours come out to complain they will probably shoot them also - problem with dog & neighbours solved!



Coax it into your car with a treat or a biscuit and next take it for a long drive. That's the only way you are going to get rid of it without the risk of revenge. They won't think anything of it if it just goes missing. I know that the dog lovers will not like this remedy but it is you and not them who has to listen to it.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Coax it into your car with a treat or a biscuit and next take it for a long drive. That's the only way you are going to get rid of it without the risk of revenge. They won't think anything of it if it just goes missing. I know that the dog lovers will not like this remedy but it is you and not them who has to listen to it.


Love this, the only trouble is the owner told me the dog doesn't travel well so it would probably throw up all over the place. And they would most likely just get another one. We are trying to learn to live with it and the owner is taking our complaints a little more seriously. However, the time may come for drastic action. Thanks also to Wink for your suggestion.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Maggy Crawford said:


> Love this, the only trouble is the owner told me the dog doesn't travel well so it would probably throw up all over the place. And they would most likely just get another one. We are trying to learn to live with it and the owner is taking our complaints a little more seriously. However, the time may come for drastic action. Thanks also to Wink for your suggestion.


 
I know one lady who was experiencing a somewhat similar situation and who next decided to report them to DEFRA. Not only did this incur the wrath of the entire village but next the irate owner paid her a visit and after ranting for some time in portuguese he next trust the hound in question into her front garden and left her to deal with it. She has now adopted the bloody thing plus she already had two dogs and several cats ? Be careful that you don't get lumbered with it.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

It is unlikely to throw up in your car. Probably hasn't been fed for days. lol


----------



## blackirishgirl

I'm sorry to say that this thread has now trivialized the life of an animal at the expense of some jokes about throwing it in the river, poisoning, getting it into a car and them taking it far away so the DOG will starve or worse. 

Shame, shame on all of you.

This is a problem in Portugal, a country that, I feel, holds animal life in a very low priority and having worked in animal rescue for years, I can tell you it's the fault of the PEOPLE not the dogs when things like this happen.

Barking is a problem, yes... but, dogs don't just bark to hear themselves, unlike a lot of people I know.

If you feed the dog to help it (or them) out, do it near their owners house, not yours. Put down some repellant (not poison) near your own boundaries, which should be your concern. Citronella plants are effective sometimes and cheap to buy.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

*************** We're only having a laugh. lol


----------



## moggy666

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Get off your soap box and lighten up. We're only having a laugh. lol


Do you know any Koreans, They would solve the problem. 

lane:


----------



## blackirishgirl

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Get off your soap box and lighten up. We're only having a laugh. lol


 Laugh at your own expense or at least someone or something that can have a say about it's own treatment.


----------



## siobhanwf

May I please remind all posters that you have signed as part of the terms and condition clause 3 ACCEPTABLE USE POLICY. 

Paragraph 3.3.2 and 3.3.8

So guys PLAY NICE We all want to enjoy the forum.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

moggy666 said:


> Do you know any Koreans, They would solve the problem.
> 
> lane:



Not sure if there are any Koreans here ? Some chinese though ?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Come on now all the comments to me seem that people are just having a bit of fun and mean nothing offensive But the PC brigade want to stop it so please cool it a bit or you may get an Infraction now an infraction is worth 1 point me i don't know how many i have but we must try and keep things cool. Is it worth the trouble that could be caused.

My Ex next door neighbour had a cat that was trying hard to get at my Koi carp. My Koi where bigger than the cat but it was up to me to protect them. I warned next door what would happen if i had another Koi with claw marks on it. I did as i said i would and have regretted what i did but i saved my Koi. 

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

PETERFC said:


> Come on now all the comments to me seem that people are just having a bit of fun and mean nothing offensive But the PC brigade want to stop it so please cool it a bit or you may get an Infraction now an infraction is worth 1 point me i don't know how many i have but we must try and keep things cool. Is it worth the trouble that could be caused.
> 
> My Ex next door neighbour had a cat that was trying hard to get at my Koi carp. My Koi where bigger than the cat but it was up to me to protect them. I warned next door what would happen if i had another Koi with claw marks on it. I did as i said i would and have regretted what i did but i saved my Koi.
> 
> Peter


 Hi Peter,
Good thing that you posted again or the link for your blog would have been history. They don't hang about here mate, do they ? lol I have looked at it and I can see that you are going to be kept busy for some time. lol Just make sure that there are no misunderstandings on either side if you hire anyone to do work. Get the FULL completed price in advance for the finished job every time. Would be good if it was in writing and signed by them also because some have a way of next jacking it up. With: But that price was only an estimate ?  Like the handbrake man, some just like to play dumb. Cat's and Koi don't mix. The law can be strange where cats are concerned. I knew a guy once who had some canaries killed by next doors cat. It went to court but he got no compensation.  The judge said: A cat by nature has a propensity to hunt and to kill. Therefore the owner cannot be held responsible for the cat was merely acting in accordance with it's natural instincts. It was your duty and obligation to have ensured that your birds were adequately protected. So do put some strong wire on your chicken coop. lol


----------



## Waterdog

Not many people know this but we dogs only bark when we are in close proximity with you ‘umans. It’s just us joining the general conversation.

We use far more subtle communications between ourselves – wee-mail & the like!


----------



## Stellen

This thread was the most interesting and amusing thread in ages and it's a pity the best posts get deleted.

But I suppose we must all remember that this is Portugal where the sun always shines, the sky is blue, locals are incredible friendly, dogs never bark, strikes never happen and Portuguese bonds are all rated AAA.


----------



## Maggy Crawford

To Stellen, I am glad you are enjoying it. You forget to mention in your list where the GNR are always smiling. Yesterday we went to Sintra for a concert in which a friend was singing only to find that the city was swarming with GNR because there was a huge UNESCO conference going on. It was hilarious to see them without the obligatory menacing sunglasses and jackboots. We asked one for directions and he probably thought we were delegates. He smiled, spoke impeccable English and gave us very full directions for where we were going. Later in the evening while waiting for the lights to cross on a zebra two GNR jumped out from behind trees and stopped the traffic to let us cross, again smiling. It was a joy to behold. The concert was pretty good too and Sintra is lovely.


----------



## Waterdog

Am I missing something, what have the last 2 posts got to do with us dogs?

Why not start a new thread on whinges I would like to have?

Sure it would be very busy & could be fun!


----------



## Waterdog

From comments on this thread it would appear that nuisance equates to barking (isn't much else a dog can do) so I thought I would ask experts what is the law. 

I now understand that no action can be taken between the hours of 7am & 11pm but outside these hours, the law can be summoned. 

Unfortunately if, by the time the law arrives, the barking has stopped - no further action will be contemplated!

My contact also commented that, even if there was the will (which there is not) as the law stands, it is virtually impossible to enforce. They offered that the authorities could find a number of better ways of spending their on-duty time.

A mobile-home may be the only answer!

Siobhan, been a Boxer fan/owner all of my life & in my experience the seldom bark, but there again Boxers don't really think they are dogs like wot the rest are.


----------



## siobhanwf

Waterdog said:


> From comments on this thread it would appear that nuisance equates to barking (isn't much else a dog can do) so I thought I would ask experts what is the law.
> 
> I now understand that no action can be taken between the hours of 7am & 11pm but outside these hours, the law can be summoned.
> 
> Unfortunately if, by the time the law arrives, the barking has stopped - no further action will be contemplated!
> 
> My contact also commented that, even if there was the will (which there is not) as the law stands, it is virtually impossible to enforce. They offered that the authorities could find a number of better ways of spending their on-duty time.
> 
> A mobile-home may be the only answer!
> 
> Siobhan, been a Boxer fan/owner all of my life & in my experience the seldom bark, but there again Boxers don't really think they are dogs like wot the rest are.


Special breed!!!! The two we have are fantastic and now just over a year oly....unfortunatley one barks at his own shadow (Haakon) which makes up for Freya who hasn't found her woice
Not suprising Haakon is scared when I know the background!!!!

We thought that the local dogs barking would really bother us when we first arrived but it didn't take very long to get used to it. The worst is the small yappy ones.


----------



## Waterdog

Once, we had a barker (not a Boxer) so we took it along to dog classes where they taught us how to control barking. 

As dogs don't bark when they are lying down, the trick was to first use verbal commands to get the dog to lie down, followed by a verbal command not to bark. 

Once this had been mastered, the verbal commands were backed up with hand signals.

In the end we were able to use the no bark and signal in isolation. 

Became quite a party piece; unfortunately you have to know the dog well & don't know the Portuguese for, "No bark". so wouldn't work out here.


----------



## dannyb

Maggy Crawford said:


> Forgive me if this matter has been dealt with before but I wonder if anyone has some useful advice. Our Portuguese neighbours have a new dog, not a puppy anymore, who is left to wander around the street and barks at anyone coming towards it. (The Portuguese seem to use dogs instead of doorbells). I have tried talking to the neighbours, explaining that the noise is a nuisance and totally unnecessary and their reply is some nonsense like "talk to the dog not us". They seem to be totally oblivious of the noise. I have suggested they keep the dog within the property so it does not see people but to no avail. Any help would be appreciated (short of running the bloody thing over).


/////SNIP/////
It is obvious to me that in general around Portugal the dogs are much happier and are treated much better than dogs in the UK, especially the strays.
The people here are much happier too, probably because they're not worrying their heads about minor issues such as these!!
It is a part of the culture to let the dogs be free and to SHARE responsibility for them... something that may be alien to you.
The street dogs keep are a part of the community in Portugal and we all could be too if we choose to intergrate.
Finally, dogs that are free to roam are good for security and to keep pests at bay. 
Please don't delete this Siobhan, people need to hear the truth and should know that although their opinions may be popular amongst expats, that they can be offensive and ignorant.
Too many people move here to do nothing but complain and it irritates the decent few of us!!


----------



## Waterdog

dannyb - agree your sentiments but of a bit harsh judgement of your fellow expats. Dogs barking at night can be a real pain but normally they are not the strays!

Woof


----------



## Ingles

To a great extent I have to agree to "dannyb" post .
One of my neighbours has a Harley bike with the distinct bubbling exhaust sound & every night & I do mean everynight 21 -22.00 you hear him going off & some time later coming back.
He goe's around & feeds all the street dogs using his own money to buy the food.
He knows where there going to be because he has set up feed points hidden away & the Dogs are nearby waiting for him.
Great bloke with a good heart


----------



## dannyb

Waterdog said:


> dannyb - agree your sentiments but of a bit harsh judgement of your fellow expats. Dogs barking at night can be a real pain but normally they are not the strays!
> 
> Woof


True enough... a bit, but it's something that can't be helped. Would you move next to a farm and complain about the smell?!
Some people would!
Sorry... just had to say something....


----------



## dannyb

Ingles said:


> To a great extent I have to agree to "dannyb" post .
> One of my neighbours has a Harley bike with the distinct bubbling exhaust sound & every night & I do mean everynight 21 -22.00 you hear him going off & some time later coming back.
> He goe's around & feeds all the street dogs using his own money to buy the food.
> He knows where there going to be because he has set up feed points hidden away & the Dogs are nearby waiting for him.
> Great bloke with a good heart


Sr./ Sra. Ingles, exactly. There are loads of people like that here... if you can't beat them join them... all the best.


----------

